# Col. Mustard & Pete - new pictures!



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Took the girls outside for some pictures today. It was Pete's first time exploring our yard (we got her last December.) At first she was a little unsure of what was going on, but then she pooped on the grass and everything was fine. :lol: Mustard had fun as usual.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

more


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

more 

edited because I had posted the same picture twice. :roll:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So my great pics!!  The next to last one is so funny,really made my day!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Ahhh so cute!!! These two have got to be my favorite:



















They are both such photogenic hogs!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Such cutiesss I have a soft spot for Pete :3


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Exactly what I was going to say ReginasMommy!
I just LOVE both of those pictures! I'm so glad you shared them.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

they're very photogenic indeed!


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

That's adorable.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

YAY!!! Piggy Pete Piggy Nose Pics!!!!

<siiiiigh>


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I got a new desktop background!! Thanks for posting these!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Yay! These are great pics, they look like they really had fun outside.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you everyone! We really appreciate all the kind words. 

Those two are my favorite pictures too. I'm definitely going to print them, I'm just looking for a nice hedgehog picture frame.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are gorgeous, great cheerful pics


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Lovely pics, they both look so happy to be outside!


----------

